# Beignets for Mardi Gras



## foamheart (Mar 3, 2014)

I was going to put up a Mardi Gras Beignet recipe up tomorrow for Mardi Gras. Then while making mine tonight I thought you might also like that ability to let them rise over night like I do. Anyway, I am expecting to have Hot beignets and some special coffee tomorrow morning.... well.... maybe brunch. I'll share the recipe, but first.........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

That and some good Community Dark Roast.

Now the beignets. These are almost a brioche but I never really consider them as such. If you think Beginets should be light and fluffy, you've never eaten them. Beignets are a large bubble of chewy dough. Most famous in New Orleans at the "Café du Monde" on the corner of Jackson Square. But brought to Baton Rouge for the LSU students at a place called "Coffee Call". You'll see students & drunks at all hours reading and studying or trying to find the difficult to find bathroom...LOL

*Uncle Goldies Beignets*

1 cup Evaporated Milk

1/2 cup granulated sugar

1 package Rapid Rise yeast

4 cups all-purpose flour

1/2 cup melted butter

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 egg

Pinch of fresh Nutmeg

1. Pour the warm milk into a large bowl. Mix 1 tablespoon of the granulated sugar, the yeast, and a heaping tablespoon of the flour into the milk, mixing with a whisk, until both the sugar and the yeast have dissolved.

2. Once bubbles have developed on the surface of the milk and it begins to foam, whisk in the butter, salt, egg, nutmeg, and vanilla. Add the remaining flour and sugar. Knead the dough by hand in the bowl for about 5 minutes (This is one heavy dense dough, expect it!), then cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate the dough for 6–8 hours.

3. Remove the dough from the refrigerator and roll out on a floured surface to a thickness of 1/4 inch. Cut into 2-inch squares, cover loosely with plastic wrap, and allow the beignets to rise for about an hour.

4. Heat the oil in a large deep skillet over high heat until it reaches 350°F. Use a candy thermometer to check temperature. Fry the beignets in small batches in the hot oil, turning them every 30 seconds or so with tongs, until golden brown all over. Use tongs to remove beignets from the oil and drain on paper towels. Put the powdered sugar into a fine-mesh strainer and dust the warm beignets generously with the sugar.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 3, 2014






This after kneading for 5 mins. Listen this ain't light bread dough there is a whole stick a butter in these babies! A friend long ago showed me about dividing the dough into ball before the rise. It makes separating more easy cause unless its a formal Mardi Gras brunch this makes a bunch.  2 or 3 dozen easy. This way I can cook a little at a time for the next few days. Nice around Mardi Gras for when folks show up.

Till tomorrow...... That's all to be done tonight.

I no longer indulge in the traditional Mardi Gras Day meal of Popeye's fried chicken.... LOL if you lived here you would've understood.  But its not to good anymore. I am now thinking maybe a crawfish ettouffee......

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

I suspect those are going to be low calorie. Am I right?


----------



## foamheart (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> I suspect those are going to be low calorie. Am I right?


Most definitely, when you deep fry them in the peanut oil, it actually makes them a healthy alternative due to the fact, the fact, the fact............ the fact that the butter(LDL) and the peanut oil (LDL) being different fats cancel each other out leaving only the good or HDL type fats. Every Cardio Specialist can tell you the same thing. AND there is no fat at all in the powdered sugar, solid energy food.


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Most definitely, when you deep fry them in the peanut oil, it actually makes them a healthy alternative due to the fact, the fact, the fact............ the fact that the butter(LDL) and the peanut oil (LDL) being different fats cancel each other out leaving only the good or HDL type fats. Every Cardio Specialist can tell you the same thing. AND there is no fat at all in the powdered sugar, solid energy food.


Thanks. The missus won't let me make unhealthy food.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks. The missus won't let me make unhealthy food.


Remember tomorrow night at midnite Lent begins. With the exception of that grand ol'Irish holiday in a couple a weeks, you are supposed to be good till Easter. It's a sentenced man's last fling till Easter.

Lots and lots of seafood till Easter around here.

When I was a kid, every Friday the school lunch was seafood. Then during Lent every lunch during that period was seafood. This place was most definitely predominately devout Catholic!


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Remember tomorrow night at midnite Lent begins. With the exception of that grand ol'Irish holiday in a couple a weeks, you are supposed to be good till Easter. It's a sentenced man's last fling till Easter.


You need to remember that I am Irish Catholic. Our definition of giving something up for Lent is to drink our whisky in a dirty glass.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco These are Spanish Indian Irish Catholic Italian French square holeless donuts!

LOL.. that dough really got a good rise!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






See now why the balls? Its easier to make 'em and/or restore.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






The bigger you cut them, the puffer they get. These are finger sized cause no one likes cold beignets. Coffee Call in Baton Rouge makes what they call fingers, long and thin and easy to eat on the road if you are wearing white! These are my favorite size, about a mouthful so there is little or no mess.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






Into the grease, its low calorie grease. Boy I never thought to use lard! OMG I bet that would be off the charts good!













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






Notice I have the complete set of the good china, this saucer sized plate with 5  beignets is just about right for a cup of coffee.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






Sorry they are not so pretty today, but as to norm since its Mardi Gras today Its raining. Not to feel sorry for the revelers cause the true professional partiers have not even noticed it as an inconvenience yet! 100% humidity and powdered, sugar not so good.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






The second ball I cut slightly bigger cause if they were all the same you'd think I bought 'em! LOL The ones at the top are about the right size for New Orleans, maybe a hair smaller.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






Between this and the coffee which I decided you could not see nor taste the goodness in, its a great day to stay inside and watch the news for that next generation of professional partiers enjoying the festivities all over the state.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 4, 2014






PS Remember never to breath in while the beignet is in your mouth, powdered sugar is not conducive to good air flow! LOL

Now What's for supper?

Oh HAPPY MARI GRAS to everyone!!


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> You need to remember that I am Irish Catholic. Our definition of giving something up for Lent is to drink our whisky in a dirty glass.





Foamheart said:


> Remember tomorrow night at midnite Lent begins. With the exception of that grand ol'Irish holiday in a couple a weeks, you are supposed to be good till Easter. It's a sentenced man's last fling till Easter.
> 
> Lots and lots of seafood till Easter around here.
> 
> When I was a kid, every Friday the school lunch was seafood. Then during Lent every lunch during that period was seafood. This place was most definitely predominately devout Catholic


I like the way you guys think.


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

Cecil said:


> I like the way you guys think.


I just follow Foamheart. He is my hero.

Disco


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

Great post Foamheart. They look delicious. I just have to get to Louisiana and eat some of that great food one day.

Disco


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> I just follow Foamheart. He is my hero.
> 
> Disco


'
He lives down the road from me, havent met him but I love his posts. they are some of the best on the forum.


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

Cecil said:


> '
> He lives down the road from me, havent met him but I love his posts. they are some of the best on the forum.


Shhh. Don't tell him. We don't want him to get a swelled head.

You guys live in one of the best food areas of the world.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> I just follow Foamheart. He is my hero.
> 
> Disco


</sucks his breath in and puffs out his chest>

</exhales and the chest sinks back down to where it rests these days>


Disco said:


> Great post Foamheart. They look delicious. I just have to get to Louisiana and eat some of that great food one day.
> 
> Disco


Thanks man, its like most of the food here, not fancy, but pretty tastee!!!


Cecil said:


> '
> He lives down the road from me, havent met him but I love his posts. they are some of the best on the forum.


Nice to see ya again Cecil. Getting to be a bunch a coonazz on here these days. Must think its baseball season and we got a shot....... LOL

I am humbled, but unworthy. Its just I am a natural BS artist, I told ya I was born a salesman.

Mom used to tell folks she caught me once in the back yard after a trip to West Texas as a kid. I had a horned toad in a shoe box and a bunch of grass burs and I was telling the kids it was a baby dinosaur and I was selling the burrs as eggs to the kids. LOL I don't remember it, but she didn't spin a tale too often.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> Shhh. Don't tell him. We don't want him to get a swelled head.
> 
> You guys live in one of the best food areas of the world.
> 
> Disco


I said above that Popeye's is traditional Mardi Gras food for the out of town partiers. So I made a 2 piece dark spicy w/ biscuit and a side of Red beans and rice. LOL

Its not so much the food, other places have oysters and crawfish and seafood and game, it is here they enjoy it so much. When I first moved here I remember hearing my Pop tell someone that here they for the most part only worked so they could party. It was true. Other places folks wanted big houses, cars, trucks, pools, country club, etc... Here it was all about another dance, a seafood pot, a table large enough to hold everyone at the same time, or a new song. Who else could take something as small and insignificant as a crawfish and cook enough for a huge party? Now that's a happy man!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 4, 2014)

Like Disco said it would be nice to come down and sample all the local foods. Especially during Mardi Gras. My grandmother used to make these for us when we were kids. The tradition ended when my family drifted over to store bought bread.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Cecil said:


> '
> He lives down the road from me, havent met him but I love his posts. they are some of the best on the forum.





Disco said:


> I just follow Foamheart. He is my hero.
> 
> Disco


You did that just like we rehearsed it, the checks are in the mail. great job!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 4, 2014)

Foam,Damn, Is there anything you don't know how to cook? Hahah beignets are delicious. Only have had them from cafe du monde.  The coffee there was so great!  Actually all of the coffee in New Orleans was delicious.  Haha maybe because it was always washing down other delicious things...beignets, eggs and grits, biscuits, and so on...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Like Disco said it would be nice to come down and sample all the local foods. Especially during Mardi Gras. My grandmother used to make these for us when we were kids. The tradition ended when my family drifted over to store bought bread.


I think we are just noticing all the things that we were given that are no longer made at home. Sure we can buy Andouille sausage or pulled pork BBQ sandwiches or  light bread rolls. These have all seen advancements your past generations would have viewed in awe, until they heard the price or tasted (For the most part), the items from the refrigerated food section. We have more time now though paying more for it to do nothing and complain about it more.

I think its why more and more folks are in fact trying to come back and relearn the joys of their youth. Good food has always been sought after, but after the years of convenience and speed we've forgotten how good we had it.

That's my excuse and I am sticking to it.

I hope you get a chance to try the Beignets, I doubt they will be exactly the same as yours, but I bet you'll know how to make your final product your way the next time you try 'em. Maybe make some friends and some memories along the way. That's why we all come here isn't it?

Happy Mardi Gras.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Foam, Damn, Is there anything you don't know how to cook? Hahah beignets are delicious. Only have had them from cafe du monde. The coffee there was so great! Actually all of the coffee in New Orleans was delicious. Haha maybe because it was always washing down other delicious things...beignets, eggs and grits, biscuits, and so on...


Try 'em, then you won't  have to wait to come to New Orleans to get some. The two best toothing chewie thingies I ever saw, was a bagel and a beignet finger.

 Like I said above, south Louisiana lives to party, even an event as insignificant as a cup of coffee can be savored.

Hope you get a chance to try the beignets. They are nothing special, but good with coffee.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 4, 2014)

Hahah Foam, 

I would love to make beignets.  You know about my dough phobia.  I must take the plunge!


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco said:


> Shhh. Don't tell him. We don't want him to get a swelled head.
> 
> You guys live in one of the best food areas of the world.
> 
> Disco


The food here is the best in the world. I am surprized I don't weigh a ton. We will cook most anything and I'll eat most anything. Went to the zoo the other day and below  the description of the animal in the cage there was the recipe for it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Hahah Foam,
> 
> I would love to make beignets. You know about my dough phobia. I must take the plunge!


We are not professional cooks, we do it for fun, we do it cause its healthier, we do it cause of convenience, we do it so we can share.

 It's just dough!! Have fun!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 5, 2014)

Foamheart, you are such a delicious treat!

Every post from you is enjoyable on a story level, photo level, culinary level, and so it does go!!!!!!!!

AMAZING!!!

Happy Mardi Gras indeed!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 5, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Disco These are Spanish Indian Irish Catholic Italian French square holeless donuts!
> 
> LOL.. that dough really got a good rise!
> 
> ...


You forgot the Steens Cane Syrup!!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2014)

Oddly enough I added Steen's to this weeks grocery list, 'cause it seems, unbeknownst to me, I was out.

Normally I prefer Mexican Sopa Piaz (I probably butchered that name), and honey. They are light and fluffy and the warmed honey is so good inside them but they don't really go with coffee or Mardi Gras.


----------



## eman (Mar 6, 2014)

We pay a very hard penance for lent , Seafood on friday???  If folks only knew LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2015)

Thought I would bump this up since it is Carnival season again............

So easy, make on Sunday and have hot beignets all week!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 10, 2015)

Disco said:


> You need to remember that I am Irish Catholic. Our definition of giving something up for Lent is to drink our whisky in a dirty glass.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thought I would bump this up since it is Carnival season again............
> 
> So easy, make on Sunday and have hot beignets all week!


Got chicory ?


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope, I am a Community Dark Roast fan. And now I mix pound of community dark with a 12 oz bag of Community Columbian. That sucker will put the lead in your pencil!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 11, 2015)

I've put this recipe in my recipe file software.  Can hardly wait to make them. 

I expected to learn lots about smoking meat when I joined SMF, but you guys are turning me into a baker too!  Everyone in my family knows I swore off baking decades ago.  Exceptions have been sweet potato pies at holidays.  Then came SMF and Amish bread.  Which opened the door for me trying my grandmother's Italian bread recipe for loaves and pizza dough.  Now Uncle Goldie's beignets!  (Not really baking but still a pastry).  My kids will come home and start looking for the pods because they'll know my body has been snatched! 

Thanks for "resurrecting" the thread FH!

Edit: well, that didn't take long.  I showed my wife this thread and she immediately wanted me to make beignets, then find a recipe for sopaipillas, then Italian Bow Tie Cookies. I see a lot of fried pastries in my future!  Thumbs up on the dark roast coffee; strong and black.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2015)

The nice thing about beignets, make ahead and how long does it take to heat some oil? If you need more beignets that you thing you can make, cut 'em smaller. Its like adding some water to soup, there is always enough.

One last thought. Don't inhale while biting a beignet, LOL....... you'll only do it once.

Powdered sugar is a bit messy but its worth the clean up job when kids are involved!

Lastly its a very hard dense dough, I don't ever expect to see a rise. Some time you might note a little, most of the time not, but they still puff up.


Noboundaries said:


> Thumbs up on the dark roast coffee; strong and black.


Best in the old cheap white ceramic mugs with no handle. The ones thrown overboard when the coffee is consumed in port....LOL Must be millions and millions of cups on the sea bed next to the navy piers. ROFLMAO


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2015)

I must add one more item, it has been brought to my attention that consumption of beignets may cause the need for excessive (which is any form of), exercise. To which I reply, yes the grease fried dough may be fattening but ......... when the powdered sugar is added, the energy obtained by the finely ground sugar we all know, more than burns up any fat in the beignet.

This has been a public service announcement for those of you who have brides still watching your waist lines, or paying some Doctor to fill in for her.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Now Uncle Goldie's beignets!
> 
> Thanks for "resurrecting" the thread FH!
> 
> Edit: well, that didn't take long.  I showed my wife this thread and she immediately wanted me to make beignets, then find a recipe for sopaipillas, then Italian Bow Tie Cookies. I see a lot of fried pastries in my future!  Thumbs up on the dark roast coffee; strong and black.


I believe I did you a grave injustice, I should have listed these here with the bump. They go together like peas & carrots!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

Start 'em now and the Tia will be ready for Saint Paddy's. They are most excellent with strong hot coffee and beignets!


----------

